# carrying a 2nd water bottle on a Yeti SB95



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

My only complaint so far about my sb95c is there is only one mount for a water bottle. I really really dislike wearing a backpack. Underseat mounts are out because I use a dropper and have a bag there with tools/tube. The cage mount is on the bottom of the bottom tube and I'm thinking if there were a dual cage mount it would probably fit fine and not interfere. Only trouble is I can't seem to find one. Anyone heard of this before or have any experience in fast rocky terrain?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Some cycling jerseys have pockets big enough, maybe a fanny pack type bladder, or a handlebar or downtube clamp with cage is all i can think of.
FWIW i have a friend who always has a second bottle in his center pocket, and another who uses a hadlebar mount, because like you his frame's mount is down by the bb which is a reach and gets the bottle way dirty.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, the only cool way to ride a Yeti is with a bladder. I'm joking because I don't like them either. Are you sure a seat rail mounted bottle wouldn't work?


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it would interfere with the dropper/rub the tire when the suspension compresses. I ordered a handlebar mount.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Red Helmet Can Beer Soda Holder Party Drinking Hat Game Watching Gadget Gimmick | eBay


----------



## White Bear (Jun 12, 2013)

Streetdoctor said:


> I think it would interfere with the dropper/rub the tire when the suspension compresses. I ordered a handlebar mount.


Have the same frame, so let us know how it works out!


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

will do, it'll be here thursday. Don't know if I'll be able to ride before next wednesday though


----------



## Old ROMPer (Apr 21, 2011)

Look forward to your review once you try out your handlebar mount


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't know if it's available there but I use this...






You can either attach it on the seatpost or you can attach it on the handlebar.


----------



## luckybastard26 (Nov 30, 2013)

Check out some of the triathlon specific sites. I don't know exactly if they have anything you could use, but I've seen some interesting settups on those bikes. I think they even have bladders in some frames for extra hydration. That would be the sh+* if someone could make that work for the trails.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

They make a cage that fits to the top cap of the steerer tube.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

https://kingcage.com/assets/img/handymount.gif


----------



## Mt. Tam Haze (Feb 23, 2009)

Get 4 zip ties and a velcor strap large enough to go around the downtube. Put some 3m waterproof electrical tape on the bolt area of a water cage. Then strap the cage to the bottom of the down tube. Attach it using the zipt ties and the velcro strap. Used to run this with a metal bottle cage on my stumpjumper.


----------

